# Looking for hunting club in North Ga.



## CHEVY3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Anyone know of any opening in Lumpkin,White counties for next season


----------



## CHEVY3 (Feb 21, 2006)

still looking


----------



## Ozzie (Feb 22, 2006)

I think the whole world is looking for north georgia hunting opportunites right now.  Etowah Sportsmans Club sold all 100 of their memberships in just 3 1/2 weeks this year, and I know one 1600 acre mega club in Pickens county that has been shut down due to subdivision devlopment.  It's only going to get worse for us north GA hunters with all the development and higher lease prices.  

Nobody wants to fight their way through Atlanta traffic anymore on a Friday night after work but it's looking like in the future that north GA hunters will either have to hunt in South GA or consider out of state memberships in SC, TN or AL.  Sad.


----------



## CHEVY3 (Mar 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DeucesWild (Mar 14, 2006)

Would Gilmer county work?


----------



## CHEVY3 (Mar 17, 2006)

Returned pm


----------



## CHEVY3 (Mar 18, 2006)

Bump


----------



## pbk84 (Mar 18, 2006)

what you got in gilmer


----------



## CHEVY3 (Mar 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHEVY3 (Mar 23, 2006)




----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Good Luck*

Brother, I've lived in White Co. My whole life and have only known of 2 or 3 clubs in the past.......Unless you've got family land or beg a local famer (what few are left) your gonna have to hunt National Forest.  I wish ya luck. What little hunting land we have or had is being bought up and houses are being built as fast as they can build them.


----------



## Dana Young (Mar 23, 2006)

But we still have some of the best National forest land in my opinion. We just have to pray we get to keep it.
Like unicoidawg said hunting land is getting scarce in the Mtns. Before he was even old enough to hunt and that has not been that long we could hunt just about anywhere in white or lumpkin counties. now private land hunting is getting hard to find.
Dana


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL Dana your giving away my age man..........hey I'm not as young as I used to be  BUt he's right I can remember, when I was young when you could pretty much hunt anywhere you wanted...not anymore. Anyway good luck
Unicoidawg


----------



## CHEVY3 (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## DIEHARD98 (Apr 1, 2006)

*N Ga Hunt Club*

Chevy, Try Get In Touch With "dixie" On This Site. He Runs Pretty Good Outfit Back Side Of Lake Altoona Called Cobbs Legion Hunt Club. He Has A Site You Can Look At Called Cobbslegion.com
@3500 Acres With Most Of It Qdm By Club Rules.
2 Different Camp Sites.....i Used To Be Member

Diehard98


----------



## CHEVY3 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## CHEVY3 (Apr 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ga Coon Hunter (Apr 10, 2006)

If your lookin for a coon huntin club let me now I now of a few


----------



## CHEVY3 (Apr 16, 2006)

Still looking thanks


----------



## CHEVY3 (May 2, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## jay archer (May 8, 2006)

have openings in Hancock County if interested.


----------

